# Hartworm tablets



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi does anyone know if you can buy these over the counter in France from pharmachies or hypermarkets, they are called Program plus may be the same name in France??. :? Thanks for any information 8) .


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I know that you can buy many medicinal products over the counter that you can't in the UK but afraid I don't know if you will get Program plus in France (sure you can in Spain) . Not sure how long you are going for but if you took a supply with a good date you may be ok or you can buy online if you have an address in France OR an address you could use? 
Sorry, not much help but sure someone will be able to advise..... Ana x


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

You could try here:
http://www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk/index.asp

Malc


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Thanks Gipsy Rose and Malc looks like i will have to get enough for the trip  but i will look around when we go next week  might be a long time but i will post on here what we find 8) .


----------

